# Match Light Fail!



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Well after 3 weeks of practice, here is the best I can do. I am real close, but I don't think I have the fine touch for match lighting.

Unless Hayes sent me a malfunctioning HTS, yeah that's probably it, or maybe I am using left handed lead balls. You see, I am right handed, yeah that's it! 

Brian


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Still a pretty good group!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I totally agree ... that is still a very tight group. Just keep up the practice!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Don't give up. It took me three days before I got a light. I have been trying to get one on video no such luck.:-(


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

THAT my friend is excellent shooting! The group you did is more than good enough to win pretty much ANY tournament on the International circuit... don't think it'll be good enough to win Nationals this year though!...... or maybe so!

Your group is consistently a touch low... so lower your anchor or rear touch point just a hair... always note where that is exactly and pretty soon it will become second nature, you'll just KNOW where you have to touch to for different distances.
Also... use a real match! You'll surprise yourself, when all the sudden your focal point is so very small your group will tighten even further.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I like your style. Bills right about shooting at a real match, it looks the same, but there's a world of difference


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

linuxmail said:


> Well after 3 weeks of practice, here is the best I can do. I am real close, but I don't think I have the fine touch for match lighting.
> 
> Unless Hayes sent me a malfunctioning HTS, yeah that's probably it, or maybe I am using left handed lead balls. You see, I am right handed, yeah that's it!
> 
> Brian


hey!!! i would be very happy with that, a nice group if you ask me!


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll keep trying, but it sure tends to be frustrating.
I do pretty well with a bow and arrow and I have ruined several arrows by hitting them with the next arrow.
So I just expect myself to do as well with a SS, but that little lead ball, has a mind of it's own.

Brian


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a lot better with a bow as well... but much of the same skills are transferable though!


----------

